# Professional car design modeling kit



## tmodeler (Dec 8, 2009)

Hay everyone, I found this car design modeling kit called Design Studio Pro at claymodelers.com It has been developed by professional modelers and designers in the car design industry. It teaches you the same techniques they use in professional design studios. It comes with an instructional DVD showing the modeling process. *Watch the instructional DVD preview.
You can even design your own RC car body!*Has anyone seen it in their local hobby store? It’s very cool


----------



## tmodeler (Dec 8, 2009)

*Design Challenge $2,500.00 prize*

It looks like there is a $2,500.00 prize for the best origanal design


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Bring back "The Fin"!


----------



## tmodeler (Dec 8, 2009)

*save $100.00 with coupon code CDN*

save $100.00 with coupon code CDN plus free shipping


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

It reminds me somewhat of the old Fisher Body Craftsmen's Guild competition that used to be run by GM. Entrants in junior and senior divisions would submit original car designs for judging. I believe first prize was a design scholarship. The contest manual gave instructions on how to transfer drawings to a clay model, then how to carve the final entry model from wood or high-density foam.

Do they even still use clay models in the auto industry? I thought nowadays they did all that stuff with computers!




MadCap Romanian said:


> Bring back "The Fin"!


I second that. You can NEVER have too many fins!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

tmodeler, this sounds very much like a product I saw at the i-hobby show this past time around. The idea is kinda neat, but the major downside is that the instructions are only valid to build THEIR design. If you want to build your own, you're on your own. Still, they do teach techniques. But for the price--I was quoted $300--you could collect the materials and do free web research. Just my $.02. If the kit you mention is different, then forget everything I just wrote :tongue:


----------



## tmodeler (Dec 8, 2009)

*Make your own drawing to change the design*

The design provided is just a start. After you walk through the DVD you can easily make your own design by creating your own drawing. Its easy. They offer $2,500.00 for the best original design. I did it.


----------

